# Pre-Workout and other suppliments



## TheStuff (Nov 6, 2006)

I have been using Fizogen M1-BOL, 17-BOL, and ON Cycle suppliments for about a month-month 1/2 cycle and at the beginning I was able to feel pumps a lot better, but as I continued the cycle, the gains/energy seemed to be not as effecient.  I am looking to find new suppliments and start with something new because I cannot expect to pay $150-$170 every time I need new suppliments, atleast I know I could get something better than what I got.

What I am looking for is something that will carry be through hard workouts and improve pumps/energy during workout.  I will continue to take 100% Whey and I've heard a lot of positives on the CEE product.

Any suggestions would be great


----------



## UNCnate (Nov 6, 2006)

TheStuff said:


> I have been using Fizogen M1-BOL, 17-BOL, and ON Cycle suppliments for about a month-month 1/2 cycle and at the beginning I was able to feel pumps a lot better, but as I continued the cycle, the gains/energy seemed to be not as effecient.  I am looking to find new suppliments and start with something new because I cannot expect to pay $150-$170 every time I need new suppliments, atleast I know I could get something better than what I got.
> 
> What I am looking for is something that will carry be through hard workouts and improve pumps/energy during workout.  I will continue to take 100% Whey and I've heard a lot of positives on the CEE product.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great



Few good stacks

The Controlled Labs stack: Green Bulge, White Blood, Glycergrow (awesome for pumps).

Universal Shock and Storm/or Animal Pump


----------



## Team Enzyte (Nov 6, 2006)

TheStuff said:


> I have been using Fizogen M1-BOL, 17-BOL, and ON Cycle suppliments for about a month-month 1/2 cycle and at the beginning I was able to feel pumps a lot better, but as I continued the cycle, the gains/energy seemed to be not as effecient.  I am looking to find new suppliments and start with something new because I cannot expect to pay $150-$170 every time I need new suppliments, atleast I know I could get something better than what I got.
> 
> What I am looking for is something that will carry be through hard workouts and improve pumps/energy during workout.  I will continue to take 100% Whey and I've heard a lot of positives on the CEE product.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great



I get much better results from mono than cee.


----------



## TheStuff (Nov 6, 2006)

UNCnate, what would you suggest?

Do I need to use these all in the same cycle or do I need to just buy a single bottle and take them pre-workout?

When I was taking my Fizogen products, I would take about 5 pills 30 minutes before workout, which would be 2 from M1-BOL, 2 17-BOL, and 1 ON Cycle.  All 30 minutes before workout and on an empty stomach.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Nov 6, 2006)

why go crazy with all these supps man, u want to become hulk or something. Just have a bcaa mix, some glutamine and creatine/protein/dextrose post workout


----------



## UNCnate (Nov 6, 2006)

TheStuff said:


> UNCnate, what would you suggest?
> 
> Do I need to use these all in the same cycle or do I need to just buy a single bottle and take them pre-workout?
> 
> When I was taking my Fizogen products, I would take about 5 pills 30 minutes before workout, which would be 2 from M1-BOL, 2 17-BOL, and 1 ON Cycle.  All 30 minutes before workout and on an empty stomach.



What are your specific goals?  What are you wanting from your supplements?


----------



## RB12 (Nov 6, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> why go crazy with all these supps man



agreed.  if you are working out in the evening or what not and the day has taken its toll, i found great results from man body octane bc of the increase on aerobic endurance and the b-vitamins are great.

as for something that is purely for a boost and provides nice, clean energy, i love Black Start Labs GO!


----------



## TheStuff (Nov 17, 2006)

Specific goals is to gain strength.  Just would love to have a cycle where I won't be fatigued 1/2 way through my routine.  The pre-workout enhancements have improved my motivation and strength quite a lot, but I can't see myself spending $150-$170 all the time just for that extra push past where I would normally not be able to push any more.  I might try out those Control Labs stacks, but I don't know yet


----------



## TheStuff (Nov 27, 2006)

To the top, haven't gotten any answers yet and I am about to make my purchases pretty soon to start a new cycle.  Suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## zombul (Nov 27, 2006)

It sounds like you just need a good creatine and maybe something like NO Explode or NO Shotgun.


----------



## TheAnimal (Nov 27, 2006)

no-xplode, cellmass, and maybe some nitrix. i have used these products for a lil over a year.


----------



## TheStuff (Nov 27, 2006)

So pickup some NO-Explode, Cell mass and Nitrix?

I still have a little left of my ON 100% Whey Protein.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 28, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> why go crazy with all these supps man, u want to become hulk or something. Just have a bcaa mix, some glutamine and creatine/protein/dextrose post workout


screw the glutamine & dextrose. Try oats, some yogurt and whey with a piece of fruit. Better chance of not getting fat and a better overall supplement for PWO.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 28, 2006)

zombul said:


> It sounds like you just need a good creatine and maybe something like NO Explode or NO Shotgun.


try ironmag'S cee or allthewhey's cee. Comes without all the fancy bells and whistles and still gets the job done. Cheaper too.


----------



## nni (Nov 28, 2006)

or xceed. probably the best tasting cee you will find.


----------



## TheStuff (Nov 28, 2006)

I think I am going to try NO-Xplod as I've seen nothing but pretty good reviews of it.  For those who have used it, what is a good flavor to get when mixing it with water?

So I'm going to have NO-Xplod but is this a pre-workout energy booster or creatine because it seems to go for both.  I know I will take my Whey protein post workout, but what should I do with the NO-Xplod?  Take it as a creatine and take it post workout?  If so, I'd like to have a pre-workout suppliment for that energy boost to get me through and push past my limits.  What would that be?


----------



## nni (Nov 28, 2006)

you need a creatine product on top of NOX as it is not sufficient for creatine. NOX is a pre workout energizer. pick up some bulk creatine add a few grams to the NOX and then add a few more to your whey post workout. DO NOT take the NOX post workout.


----------



## zombul (Nov 28, 2006)

You could also save some cash and buy IML's Maximum Pump .I know it appears like spam but it's just a suggestion to save you  some cash and you are going to need creatine regardless of which product you use because neither have enough alone.


----------



## TheStuff (Nov 28, 2006)

Alright, so

Preworkouts: NO-X /w IML CEE creatine

Postworkout: 100% Whey Protein /w IML CEE creatine

So I have pre/post workout shakes, should I pickup anything else?  Vitamins?  Testosterone pills? etc etc.


----------



## TheStuff (Nov 28, 2006)

Came upon some threads and heard about these

SuperDrol,Phera Plex, Halodrol, and Methyl 1-D

Basically, these are steroids but are legal?  

Zombul or anyone else, what do you think of these products?  I'm thinking of wanting to try a cycle of something of these.  Do you guys have experience with any of them?  And should I stack with these?  Would I need pre-workout NO-X/IML Cee creatine? etc etc.


----------



## nni (Nov 29, 2006)

they are steroids and their legality is greay at best. you have to take supps to protect your organs and then organize a proper pct to restart your body's natural test production. i suggest a LOT of reading before you try them.


----------



## zombul (Nov 29, 2006)

TheStuff said:


> Came upon some threads and heard about these
> 
> SuperDrol,Phera Plex, Halodrol, and Methyl 1-D
> 
> ...



Yes I have used several of them and would not say your ready yet bro.I would go with your 100% whey and IML Maximum Pump and a cheap creatine first.I would focus on those because they will be beneficial getting you started.Wait on the others,there is always going to be something available.CREATINE.WHEY.MAXIMUM PUMP is the stack you want.
And to answer your question yes they are a legal steroid that also has the side affects so stay away ,for now.


----------



## TheStuff (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks zombul

I will post a thread over in anabolic zone just to gain information and knowledge about them.

So, stay with my 100% whey, IML Cee creatine and IML Maximum pump stack?  Is the Max. pump a pre-workout stimulant?  I haven't looked into it, and they are selling this for only $25 now from what the sticky says.


----------



## zombul (Nov 29, 2006)

TheStuff said:


> Thanks zombul
> 
> I will post a thread over in anabolic zone just to gain information and knowledge about them.
> 
> So, stay with my 100% whey, IML Cee creatine and IML Maximum pump stack?  Is the Max. pump a pre-workout stimulant?  I haven't looked into it, and they are selling this for only $25 now from what the sticky says.


----------



## TheStuff (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out how much to buy of everything if I am going to be going on a CEE/Max Pump/Whey protein stack.  How long should my cycle be and with that long of a cycle, how much should I purchase?


----------



## nni (Nov 29, 2006)

do it for a month.


----------



## TheStuff (Nov 29, 2006)

Alright, well, Max pump has 120 capsules and suggests 6 capsules a day, which means it will last me for only 20 days.  Should I buy 3 bottles of it to last me 60 days or 2 months?

Then pickup CEE and it suggests 4 capsules twice a day.  30 min before workouts or before eating, and then 4 capsules after workout, meaning a bottle will last 30 days or 1 month.


----------



## TheStuff (Dec 1, 2006)

Just ordered 3 bottles of Max. Pump and then a bottle of CEE.  Still need to order another tub of whey protein.

Start of cycle will be end of next week, I hope to keep a journal of diet/workout/gains for that full month.  This will be my first "serious" cycle meaning where I keep track of what I eat and record a journal.

Hopefully I see some gains.


----------



## ebrake74 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Nitrix*-3 pills twice per day (this might make you a little jittery until you get used to it)
*CEE*-Before and after workout (I take _precision engineered_/_vitamin world _brand good sales at the begining of the month.)
*Whey shake*-Definately after, but you could do it before.
*BCAA*-After
*No-Explode *if your feeling really sluggish (dont become dependent on it)
I also do light cardo pre-workout to get the blood flowing (a couple of sprints on the treadmill) nothing major.
Get all of that into your system and you should feel better, you will always have your bad days but who doesnt.  You just have to be committed to the cause, and force your self to do it sometimes.


----------

